# Quest for a lathe, found a 16" South Bend



## Wdnich (Aug 20, 2014)

Over the past several weeks, I have been looking for a lathe. Looked at quite a few, but usually overpriced or just plain worn out, not what I am really looking for.

Found a Craigslist post for a used South Bend. Finally got a hold of the gentleman, and went and looked at it. Sitting outside, and not exactly in pristine shape. As I looked over the thing I saw alot of things wrong. The ways are in pretty good shape for it's age. The base has a crack in it, and alot of other parts have cracks. Looks like someone not quite familiar with moving heavy equipment, had a mishap or two.

It is a Model 8177E  16"  x 8' ft.

















It has a war production tag, and the serial number makes it an early 1942 model, sold and shipped to the government. I am debating ordering the data on it. My problem is I get the info , I will buy it regardless.

I know it is not in pristine shape, but I hate to see it decline. To me it's part of history. 

Now question from me to the forum:

1. Am I being sentimental about part of our history?

2. How difficult are the parts for the 16"?

3. Should I just walk away? I know I will not get to use it for a very long time, and I would not give him near what he is asking.

Give me some opinions of a rebuild restore of this magnitude.


----------



## furpo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have not had any problem getting parts for my 1937 16”/24” x 120”
There have been a couple of 16” on here being scraped, but they are either on the east or west coast.
Good Luck they’re a great old lathe.


----------



## rafe (Aug 20, 2014)

Pretty much the same as a smaller SB ,just all the parts are bigger, as far as I know there really aren't more parts . I actually doesn't look all that bad to me , not pretty but not too rusty looks like it hasn't been outside long. That is a hard working lathe , good chance it doesn't need too much to get it going , there are plenty of parts available . It's all about cost! What is he asking and what comes with it?Are you going to use it or just want to restore one? Historic ,well it's a SBend great american Iron and in my opinion every American should have at least one ready to go .......I have a 14 1/2 which is more difficult to get parts for but they can be had.....There is a great book for the 13,14 1/2 and the 16 on E-bay get one and the felt kit with it .....It has an in depth rebuild well written and illustrated worth the cost for sure....if you think it was dropped over be cautious, may be a parts machine ....


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 20, 2014)

No tooling or anything extra. He started out with it listed at $1000, has since dropped to $500. I don't want to insult the man, but honestly I personally think closer to $300. I am going to talk to him Saturday about the machine when I return from the auctions. Whether I pick up something while I am here, I am going to get it.

My intention is to restore this one, to use. Been making a parts list while sitting here in motel room, and taking a look around the net for the various parts to pick up.


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 20, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> I don't want to insult the man, but honestly I personally think closer to $300.



It's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it, and he can say no.  But either price seems like fairly low admission for a large piece of equipment that can be refurbished nicely.  If it makes you feel better, there is a similar model (I'm not up on SB lathes, so I think it's similar) on CL here in the SF Bay area where the guy wants $3,500.  Granted, it's an asking price in an expensive part of the country, but I wouldn't be surprised if he gets most of that assuming it's in decent shape.  

I hope it works out for you.

-Ryan


----------



## Bishop (Aug 21, 2014)

I just recently started Looking at a similar lathe for about the same price in very similar condition. I wanted a  bigger lathe in my shop and really enjoy the stripping down and refurbishment part so the temptation is strong. I'll be curios to hear if you get the lathe and your thoughts on it when you get it home. 

Cheers
shawn


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 21, 2014)

They're nice machines. I really enjoy mine. The spindle speeds top out at around 725rpm and a 1 1/2 hp motor so it's more suited for use with HSS tools. If it doesn't have major parts broken or missing, I don't think you'll be sorry buying it. Help moving it would be a plus!


----------



## rafe (Aug 21, 2014)

$500, is a steal, In parts alone you could make out like a bandit. He who hesitates is lost, someone will grab that and quadruple their money easily, I would if I was close, chuck, thread dial,taper?,gears,qcgb,crosslide......to name a few expensive items ....


----------



## middle.road (Aug 21, 2014)

Where are the damaged areas and cracks?
The ways look decent - no rust.
The chuck looks clean - no rust.
How is the drive train?
Are the feed screws or shafts bent?
All the knobs and handles look to be in decent shape so perhaps it wasn't too badly mis-handled.
Doesn't appear to have been dropped.
Pictures with the entire lathe in frame would be helpful.

To be honest if I came across it, I would seriously consider grabbing it and parting it out, I know that may sound sacrilege, but it would be 
better than the big ol' brute going to the scrappers. At least the parts would live on.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 21, 2014)

Motor housing/base  has a good chunk cracked out of it. An ear on the taper is broken off, and has been welded. Looking at it looks like it was dropped on the corner and flipped over. I checked the straightness on the bed, and it is spot on. I am going to get it definitely when I return. Whether he takes my offer or I have to come up to his price, I am fine. I was just voicing my doubt. I second guess myself quite often trying to be sure about what I am spending. have never been one just to buy on the spur of the moment.


----------



## LJP (Aug 21, 2014)

That lathe is a deal and a half. I would buy it on a spur of the moment for sure, and make good money on it! Although I would probably keep it.
Good Luck, Larry


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 21, 2014)

Today spoke with owner over the phone we came to agreement on price. Hopefully will pick up Saturday or Sunday. After pricing the broken and cracked pieces will not be too bad. We met in the middle at $350. He just wants it gone.




LJP said:


> That lathe is a deal and a half. I would buy it on a spur of the moment for sure, and make good money on it! Although I would probably keep it.
> Good Luck, Larry


----------



## stewartaubrey (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I may have messed up here.  I bought this lathe and then found this posting once I got it home and started looking for information about it.  Didn't mean to sweep in and steal your deal.  Sorry about that.  The lathe does need a lot of work to get it running.  Maybe that's why you didn't go ahead and buy it?

The first thing I'm tackling is fixing the damage done when the taper attachment was evidently used to try and lift the machine.  It's busted it up pretty good and now the end of the cross slide thread shaft has nothing to push against.  

Should I repair the taper attachment ( a bunch of cracked castings ) or just fab something to capture the cross slide screw.  The screw itself is fine.


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 3, 2014)

Glad someone here got it. That explains no returned phone calls from the gentleman. Been waiting to hear back from him to pick it up. Oh well. 

After looking at it closely, I would try to find the piece and just replace it. In my opinion too mangled to even try to fix since it has been welded once before. Keep me posted on your progress with it.


----------



## stewartaubrey (Sep 4, 2014)

Will do. Im going to take a crack at rebuilding the taper but agree its a mess. The weld came off cleanly with a punch. I will preheat when I try. Im also bolting it together first.


----------

